# Homemade paper/cardboard pucks



## remelad (Apr 3, 2013)

Does anybody else make their own fuel pucks from paper & cardboard? What are your methods? I'm debating on using cardboard in the slurry but do not have a shredder to handle it. Suggestions?


----------

